# pains/ neusea hot smelly wind i need help PLEASE read :(



## deanp (May 20, 2011)

well here i am 4 doctors later and 3 years wasted ive pretty much been sick since i went on holidays 3 years ago to bali. my syptoms started off with real bad fermenting with pretty much all food this would the produce the fowlest gas on the planet the smell even made me feel sick. but with this there is always a neusea feeling across my whole stomach/bowel its been about 6 months since ive even felt normal for a day,and that was for 2 days when i had my prep after my colonoscopy. with my new doctor he thought that maybe it could be giardia so ive just come off a 2 week course of flagyl which didnt change anything the whole time i had really bad gut pain. my stool analysists was only a one off sample and that came bacl clear of yeast & parasites, on monday im and going to do a 3 days stool test its more accurate. atm i pretty much cant bend over and ive been on a sugar,lactose,gluten free diet for around a year i pretty much live off meat & certain veggies that do not ferment. i still do not feel good on this diet but the hot smelly wind is just less servere. im a 21 year old male from sydney, i feel like i am at rock bottom as i cant even train at the gym anymore & sports are way out the window, because i always feel sick. im a carpenter and bending over is such an effort and if i keep doing it all day it makes it worse ive posted alot of topics on this web site and im yet to find anybody with the same problems togather. asside from the pains neusea the fermenting of pretty much all food which then produces hot burning wind that smells like death and makes me feel that way to! ive been on a few types of laxitives to keep the bowl empty this also helps a bit but nothing really helps .. if anybody has any information that they think could make my life a little easyer please let me know thankyou and thankyou for reading. cheers dean


----------



## spGT (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey I am 21 and I am having similar problems. I had food poisoning last February, and shortly after that I developed IBS-C symptoms. The only time I felt good was after I took the colonoscopy prep. It lasted about a month, and then I started to have alternating constipation. I have had an EGD after that which showed esophagitis and gastritis. I was negative for H pylori. I finished a 14 day course of prilosec. I still have constipation, foul wind, and stomach aches. I was wondering if you sometimes have earches, where it feels like you have an ear infection, but its just that ache feeling. I still haven't found a solution to my problems, please let me know if you find something.


----------



## deanp (May 20, 2011)

spGT said:


> Hey I am 21 and I am having similar problems. I had food poisoning last February, and shortly after that I developed IBS-C symptoms. The only time I felt good was after I took the colonoscopy prep. It lasted about a month, and then I started to have alternating constipation. I have had an EGD after that which showed esophagitis and gastritis. I was negative for H pylori. I finished a 14 day course of prilosec. I still have constipation, foul wind, and stomach aches. I was wondering if you sometimes have earches, where it feels like you have an ear infection, but its just that ache feeling. I still haven't found a solution to my problems, please let me know if you find something.


yeah i get pains in my intestines like hunger pains but im not hungry like ill get it after i eat & that im on this herbal formula which really has calmed down the BAD wind but its either one or the other. my doctors relised that what ever is making me sick is also causing me to have incomplete bowel movements im just not emptying properly its been 3 yrs & if anything it seems to be getting worse with days off work, i also have ALOT of movement all around my stomach & entestines! have you ever gotten any rashes ?


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Have you guys ever heard of somthing called colldial Silver, I have friend who makes it and swears by it, says it the best antibiotic in the world, I never tried myself but right now I am on a round of antibiotics called norforaxcin I think that how you spell it. Anyways I have alot of bloating and gas and it seemed to have started when I got Beaver fever about 10 years ago, I have just recently started to take antibiotics hope that it works. Anyways best of luck. Andrew


----------



## deanp (May 20, 2011)

aaltimas1 said:


> Have you guys ever heard of somthing called colldial Silver, I have friend who makes it and swears by it, says it the best antibiotic in the world, I never tried myself but right now I am on a round of antibiotics called norforaxcin I think that how you spell it. Anyways I have alot of bloating and gas and it seemed to have started when I got Beaver fever about 10 years ago, I have just recently started to take antibiotics hope that it works. Anyways best of luck. Andrew


yeah ive taken about 3 bottles of the stuff never did me any good yeah well bever fever is giardia as you would know which thats what i thought i might also have well untill i finnished my 2 week course of FLAGYL horrible antibotics that stuff is now im pushing towards a tropical parasite my guts are that messed up its 24/7 no matter what i eat do drink or how relaxed or even any amount of herbs nothing changes it im doing a 3 day stool test which if yu do it 3 days in a row its like 90% accurate as i is only 15% but they still will only be check for certain parasites .... if that negitive im then doing the same but at a place were they check for tropical bugs ...... i cant even explain how bad this is if i have to be like this for the rest of my life i will not live it out this is just pure torcher


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

I've been there too, and I started to lose hope and I ended up in the pysch ward for 2 months, don't look too far down the road or you might end up like me contemplating and wishing for death. Anyways just a thought try to rekindly some hope theres got to be a solution. Actually it might be worth taking a trip to the hospital if you find that things are unbearable, it helped me lots but I was really underweight and they feed me and I was put on a bland diet and it seemed to help. I can relate and I keep trying and I know there has got to be way to live and function with these pains and gas all the time. Collectivly I sure we can find the help we need. Andrew


----------



## deanp (May 20, 2011)

aaltimas1 said:


> I've been there too, and I started to lose hope and I ended up in the pysch ward for 2 months, don't look too far down the road or you might end up like me contemplating and wishing for death. Anyways just a thought try to rekindly some hope theres got to be a solution. Actually it might be worth taking a trip to the hospital if you find that things are unbearable, it helped me lots but I was really underweight and they feed me and I was put on a bland diet and it seemed to help. I can relate and I keep trying and I know there has got to be way to live and function with these pains and gas all the time. Collectivly I sure we can find the help we need. Andrew


thanks mate


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Deanp - I know exactly how you are feeling. I note you are in Australia and so if I were you I would go and see Professor Thomas Borody at the Center for Digestive Diseases as I am sure he will be able to help you.In the meantime would like to know what your new stool test shows? Also let me know how you get on with Borody.Good luck.


----------



## deanp (May 20, 2011)

idkwia said:


> Deanp - I know exactly how you are feeling. I note you are in Australia and so if I were you I would go and see Professor Thomas Borody at the Center for Digestive Diseases as I am sure he will be able to help you.In the meantime would like to know what your new stool test shows? Also let me know how you get on with Borody.Good luck.


hey mate yeah i went and saw dr benstock one of the other doctors there as boroady had a waiting list till feb next year i had a colonoscopy done and biopcies done they all came back negitive...... im laying here so sick any food i eat just bubbles in my stomach and i never feel well mostly after meals .... im on a sugar gluten, lactose free diet and low starch carbs so i dont even eat gluten free products like the breads and that. im finding it so hard to even get ahold of my doctor to ask whats next as im also seening dr john mcguire naturopath ....


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

There is so many diet out there to try, I am going to have to start to keep a food journal and see if I can track what is causeing the pain and gas every day is it something I am eating? I see you are on lactose free diet and grains free and sugar free this helps some people if all else fails I will give it a try to see what happens here in the next couple of weeks.Andrew


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

Round after round of antibiotics only fuels the fire. Both of you guys need some probiotics to start replacing what is missing. G


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

deanp said:


> hey mate yeah i went and saw dr benstock one of the other doctors there as boroady had a waiting list till feb next year i had a colonoscopy done and biopcies done they all came back negitive...... im laying here so sick any food i eat just bubbles in my stomach and i never feel well mostly after meals .... im on a sugar gluten, lactose free diet and low starch carbs so i dont even eat gluten free products like the breads and that. im finding it so hard to even get ahold of my doctor to ask whats next as im also seening dr john mcguire naturopath ....


Deanp - it seems pretty clear that you have some form of infection as what you describe doesn't sound like IBS. Have you had your stool test back yet? Are you due to see the docs at Borody's hospital again as I would be asking them for human probiotic infusion if I were you, it is a process which they have pioneered?


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

A few weeks ago I started taking Pancreatin Enzymes. If you find that nothing is being digested no matter how careful you are with what you consume, this might be the boost your body needs. Pancreatin enzymes are difficult to find, but worth the search if your body needs it. This can be found at health food stores. Best wishes, G


----------



## deanp (May 20, 2011)

idkwia said:


> Deanp - it seems pretty clear that you have some form of infection as what you describe doesn't sound like IBS. Have you had your stool test back yet? Are you due to see the docs at Borody's hospital again as I would be asking them for human probiotic infusion if I were you, it is a process which they have pioneered?


yeah my results came back clear of any parasite the email reads : stool cultures are all negative. lactase levels are normal. there is a mild gastritis & this could be treaded with anti acid medication but this is unlikely to be a long term cure. avoide fructose which i have been he also told me to take a inner healthy plus probiotic and metamucil which i have been for the last 2 months! .... they are so hold to get ahold of as to recive a reply from my email took over a week! .... do you think i should try take the antibiotics for the parasite just incase the doctor says that he dosent want to be responsible for me if somthing goes wrong. i mean im going over sea's in 5 weeks to the usa for 3 months and my guts are no better from day 1 till now he also said sliperly elm might reduce the nausea .. i feel so strandard







thanks for your input to mate every little bit of advice helps


----------



## deanp (May 20, 2011)

Gail2011 said:


> A few weeks ago I started taking Pancreatin Enzymes. If you find that nothing is being digested no matter how careful you are with what you consume, this might be the boost your body needs. Pancreatin enzymes are difficult to find, but worth the search if your body needs it. This can be found at health food stores. Best wishes, G


i tried them about a year ago for 2 weeks they didnt do anything for me but i wasnt on any diet back then either


----------

